# Screens for Litterbox



## SOOOSKA (Mar 29, 2011)

Look what I found for the babies Litterboxes. I was so excited.

*Pink* for Daisy Mae

*Blue *for Buttercup

*Purple* for Winston & Vega

*Green* for all of them

They will all just love using their litterboxes now.












Susan:craziness


----------



## BaileysMom (Mar 29, 2011)

That is such a good idea and cheap plastic canvas is also easily found. Thanks for sharing, maybe I will keep some of my sanity now.


----------



## Tweetiepy (Mar 29, 2011)

Where do you put this? under the grate or over the litter material? Got pictures?


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 29, 2011)

Where'd you find them? How much were they? And does one screen fit in a standard litter box? I'm thinking of trying the screens with Gus since he's taken to digging in his litter box sometimes. 

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 29, 2011)

White is the most available type. I had blue and green for Pebbles.

I've seen them in different sizes and you can cut them with a pair of scissors to fit your litter box.






The screens lay on top of the litter. Here is Bebe on her litter box (rectangle dishes).


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 29, 2011)

[line]
I bought them at Michaels. They were .89 cents each.

I needed to use 2 for the bigger litter boxes, one fit in Buttercups.











They are a dream to clean up. I just scoop out the soiled litter once a day.

Susan


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 29, 2011)

That is so cool.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks, Susan! I'll just have to swing by Michael's tomorrow and pick up a couple! 

Rue


----------



## BaileysMom (Mar 30, 2011)

That is awesome, and it makes it possible to use other litter also because they can't get to it, so you don't have to worry about them eating it.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't know if I agree that they can't get to it. They could still peel back the edges of the screen and get to the litter. Better to stick with rabbit safe litters.

JMVHO

Rue


----------



## Tweetiepy (Mar 30, 2011)

My dollar store had two for a dollar


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 30, 2011)

Most of my rabbits have chewed these screens, so I can't only use them. I have them between the litter and a wire grids. It still catches the poop and hay, but can't be chewed this way. 

One thing I do since they don't fit my litter boxes is to use 2 and 'sew' them together with string. This makes it easier to gather up and dump the poops and hay and it can be made to fit perfectly.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 30, 2011)

Kate, mine sometimes chew them too but they just leave the pieces there for me to clean up. Most of the time they don't chew them. 

I just cut the pieces to fit the litter box, 2 pieces for the bigger litter boxes. I don'tsew mine togetheras I clean the screens at least once a day sometimes twice. I'm paranoid that the house doesn't smell. I have a friend who has 5 cats of her own and takes in rescue cats and honestly the urine smell is so bad sometimes I can't even go to her house. I do not want my house to smell. Even when I had 7 bunnies at one time in the house last yearit never smelt. I'd rather change the litter more often.

Susan


----------



## BaileysMom (Mar 31, 2011)

Well so much for that, the MAIN one that I needed it for was my female black mini rex (I still need to get her spayed) she has taken to digging in her litter box, well yesterday I put that in there and this morning she showed me how she can pull it out, chew it up and proceed to dig everything out of her litter box.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 31, 2011)

Angela do you have hay in litterbox? In Daisy Mae's litterbox I have a large dog bowl (it's very heavy) filled with hay for her to munch on while she's in the litterbox.

Maybe try that, she won't be able to lift the screen out as easy if their is nothing on it.

Susan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 31, 2011)

You can also get fluorescent light grating (called eggcrate) and cut it to fit the litterbox. It's available at Lowe's and Home Depot. It's a lot tougher to chew that the screen.


----------



## BaileysMom (Mar 31, 2011)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Angela do you have hay in litterbox? In Daisy Mae's litterbox I have a large dog bowl (it's very heavy) filled with hay for her to munch on while she's in the litterbox.
> 
> Maybe try that, she won't be able to lift the screen out as easy if their is nothing on it.
> 
> Susan



No, I have her hay container hanging above the side of her litter box, I have one of those VERY large corner litter boxes for her, I don't know if I could fit a dish of hay in there or not.

I'm about ready to loose my mind, I'm having issues with the dutch rabbits also, they will leave their screens alone but it seem no matter what I use they are over shooting the litter pan how do I find a litter pan that is cheap that has 4 corners that are atleast 8" tall?



Patti: I never heard of that stuff, Little Lady has seemed to calm down at the moment but if she persists I might have to look into it, is it expensive?


----------

